# Dark spots on shingles



## uphogger (Jun 21, 2009)

I'm starting to get dark streaks on my roof shingles.Any idea whats causing it?


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Jan 27, 2007)

Photos would help to be more accurate, but the age of the roof would help too.

Most likely would either be asphalt leaching out and staining or some sort of algae.lichens starting to grow creating a dark shadow.

Ed


----------



## uphogger (Jun 21, 2009)

*dark spots on shingles*

the roof is 14 yrs.old.I'm the second owner and was told by a neighbor that the prev.owner had claimed hail damage with his insurance and used the money for something else. We had the house inspected when we bought it and the inspector only mentioned that some shingles needed to be "tacked down". The spots are on the north side,should I be concerned about the streaking?I"ll try to send pics when I get a chance.


----------



## Just Bill (Dec 21, 2008)

Zinc strips nailed under the upper shingles will often keep that to a minimum.


----------



## uphogger (Jun 21, 2009)

*Dark shingles*

Thanks for the info. Will the streaking damage the roof? Should I look onto having the strips installed asap?


----------



## MJW (Feb 7, 2006)

The strips only prevent staining. It needs to be washed or replaced (preferably replaced). 

In certain circumstances I have seen where new homeowners can go after the previous owner for the money to fix an insurance claim. More than once I have heard of this and actually dealt with some. 
Is it a repo?


----------



## uphogger (Jun 21, 2009)

*Shingles*

We are having a roofer coming over tomorrow and look at the roof.I still would like to know if the streaking is only a appearance issue or something I should be concerned about.


----------

